# www.emscram.com



## Chuckles (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello all,

I was just wondering if anyone has used emscram.com? If you have was it a good study tool for the NREMT Paramedic Exam? If not what did you use to study for the nremt paramedic exam that was effective?

Also, have any of you heard of platium ems testing and have you used it?


----------



## AVPU (Mar 24, 2010)

Hmmmm.....not familiar with either one. I use mainly JB Learning to prepare for my Basic....also smartmedic.com (it is geared more toward paramedic). Good luck!


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 24, 2010)

I went through every single smartmedic.com(free) question, and every JBLearning.com(paid) question, and I passed the NR first time.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 26, 2010)

I used a couple paid NREMT preps online, what a waste of money! smart medic is free and has better information, rapidce is also a great paid tool even though its for CE I can see it being great for prep. But the Paramedic flashcard book that comes with the cd was the best NREMT study aid I had.


----------

